# Trip Around The World



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I started this 5 years ago last month! this was my first attempt at a pieced quilt and it is king size. I had so many ups and downs with it. I kept putting it away everything I would get frusterated, lol. It is not square by any means and I just hope it can be quilted. I NEED to finish this and give it to my cousin!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I still love the colors of this. You've come along the sewing life so much in the past few years.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> You've come along the sewing life so much in the past few years.


I was thinking the same thing! :goodjob:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a beauty. I hope you can finish it.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Love the colors!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful. But why is my cat at your house?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's absolutely beautiful! I love the colors in it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful! I can see why it has taken you 5 years--that looks like a heck of a lot of pieces. I bet your cousin will love it. Well done!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW .....I Love It..
I Love those colors...
and I Love your helper !!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Why is there something about cats and quilts? They just seem to go together.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

The Quilt is beautiful.
Mr. Jingles is a doll.

Curious...how big are the individual blocks?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Ladies! I really do love the colors in this as well. Funny thing they were my wedding colors. My cousin loves green as much as I do, so I"m hoping she will love it to. My Aunt says she'ss love it, if I ever get it done :-(

Mid Tn Mama how funny to know Scotch has a triplet at your house! My mom took in a stray about 2 years ago and and was blessed with 6 more mouths to feed! Scotch has a litter mate that looks like her also so there are 3! Is yours playful and into every thing? Scotch and Penny can be holy terrors when they want to, LOL

Stef- In theory this should have been an easy quilt to put together. It was all strip pieced I had 24 different fabrics that I cut into 2.5" strips. I then sewed all the strips together. Then I folded it in half to make a tube by sewing strips 1 and 24 together. Then I cut the tube into 2.5" strips. There was a chart with the pattern that told me which seam to rip out on each strip to get the diamond effect. Did that make any sense at all? lol

Heidi


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So it's a Bargello! I did one of those, and they are much easier then they look.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Tinker said:


> So it's a Bargello! I did one of those, and they are much easier then they look.


I believe it is the same technique as a Bargello. I've looked at some but not done one. I think the pattern is just called trip around the world, I've also seen it called sunshine and shadows.
Heidi


----------

